# Cichlids hiding?



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey my firemouth and yellow lab always hide when i walk in the room. is this normal? can i do anything to stop them from hiding?
i can look in the door and if they dont see me they dont hide .
i have 1 danio as a dither.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

They are not comfortable. The lab especially needs more tankmates of its kind. I would say at least six of either the lab or the firemouth (not both). This is assuming the tank is big enough. Say 30 gal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Ron, wouldnt it be better for a bigger as in a 55 with the krib, gouramis and the labs? as for the firemouths, you can have a pair but like Ron said, you cant keep them with the Labs.

also,

single tetras at some point get nippy and if they irritate the firemouth, its curtain call for it. i suggest u beef up both the danios and the tetra. am talking about tetras in general since i have never kept a congo tetra.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, you are right Zakk. I thought the lab and firemouth were the only fish in the tank. If kribs and gouramis are in the same tank with a lab then we definitely have problems. If camb has multiple aquariums then hopefully we can move some fish around to find appropriate tankmates.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

that was my thinking as well but am no expert on cichlids. am just starting off with cichlids.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well...yellow labs don't usually hide from their masters unless they have a reason to fear them...most dogs i have seen just wag their tails and run to their masters..you aren't mistreating it are you??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok..i kind of struggle trying to understand why folks put fish together that don't belong together...rift lake fish are not particularly fond of south american type environments..
and vice versa....if you want an rift lake tank ; set it up that way...with just rift lake fish..
if you want a south american tank ; do that.
when you buy fish ; it is best to do a little research on the ones you are interested in getting..that way you will know if they will do better as groups or alone..labs are fish that need plenty of hiding places and lots of tankmates of their own kind and other mbuna...firemouths don't do well in groups once they mature...
when your fish feel safe and secure ; they will come out to greet you when you walk into the room..


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes... what he said. ^^^^


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

none of my fish run away. they come up to the glass begging for food when it feeding time. even when they are spawning/nesting. infact one of my marbled angels trys scaring me away by rushing the glass! lol its funny.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Some species of fish are naturally skittish. But most common pet shop fish that hide or act unnatural are not comfortable in some way. There is another thread going right now about fish swimming up and down over and over. I will add that to the list of "not being comfortable".


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Leaving the stocking aside, the best way to deal with fish that hide all the time, is to add more hiding places. Yes, I said more. If each fish has more than one hidey-hole it doesn't have to beat the other fish to or fight for, its more likely feel safe to come out. After all, it can quickly get away.


----------



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry everyone its a 55gal and the lab and firemouth are the only things in the tank. im getting rid of the lab soon and putting in a convict and a jack dempsey


----------



## hooked... (Jul 22, 2009)

that sound like a better mix but still imo you need to have more than three fish in that size tank do some reading up on them to get a better idea on the community they like to live in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

a convict and a fire mouth = bad move. convicts are basically trolls and you might lose the firemouth which IMO is a very beautiful fish.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Why not get a group of 8 or so firemouths. I'll bet you would enjoy watching the aquarium more... The behavior of the fish will be more natural and the interaction will be much more interesting. Not to mention the probability of baby fish!!!


----------



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

Would it be ok if i get more firemouths so the convict doesnt attack just one?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, I wouldn't have the convict in there at all. I think Zakk has already said that. Camb, you have been given lots of good advise in this thread. Bottom line is whatever you want to do. There is no right or wrong. To me the ultimate objective is to have spawning fish. Thats what I enjoy. Some folks (maybe you) like to have lots of different kinds of fish and are not interested in breeding. Thats OK too. Good luck whatever you decide. And keep asking questions!!!


----------



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

ok thanks everyone for your replys i think ill just not get the convict...:razz::fish:


----------



## Juli (Nov 14, 2009)

*Unhappy Cichlid, I feel bad*

I rescued a jack dempsey that was seemingly not happy where he was, that always hid. I know nothing about cichlids, I raise Koi, but I took a shot at it. It is about 3 inches and is not growing at all. It stays in its cave, digs the rock up around it to make a mound, and never comes out. It is only a 20 gallon I realize but it is a small guy and it's alone in the tank. Is that the problem? It won't even come out to eat. Quite honestly, I can't figure out why people buy them if they don't do much, don't take this wrong, I love fish but I want to see them swimming around in the tank. It was with 2 huge Oscars, 2 huge goldfish, a bunch of small feeder fish, and a pleco that I found homes for so I thought it would be estatic to have it's own place. Should I get another small friend for it? Thanks.


----------

